# Out Now: Off-World Vol. 2 - last week of intro discount



## thesteelydane (Sep 7, 2022)

A WORLD FROM A SINGLE STRING​All 45 source sounds in this library share the same mother: the single string of a Vietnamese Dan Bau, a monochord instrument with a unique timbre and a highly expressive pitch handle, which was meticulously sampled in unconventional ways to create sounds that live and breathe and have a human feel to them. From the mellow pitch wobble of the E-bow recordings, to the more synth-like textures of the bowed samples, these sounds are ideal for creating atmospheric and engaging sound beds in film, TV and game scoring. But the raw sounds themselves are only half the story…

POWERED BY SHAPE​Introducing SHAPE, a brand dual-layer engine with endless creative possibilities. Designed from the ground up to be powerful, yet quick and easy to use, SHAPE makes it a breeze to take the included sounds in completely new directions and make the sounds unique to you and your music.

CUSTOM LFO SHAPES​At the heart of the SHAPE engine are four LFOs (two per layer), that you can use to change volume, pan and up to four effect parameters per layer – and best of all, you can draw any shape you want and have it run at any speed you want, in perfect sync with your host tempo. You can for example use one LFO as a gate sequencer while another is slowly changing reverb dry/wet levels. With 12 modulation targets in total, it is incredibly easy to add intricate movement and life to your sound.







FX CHAINS THAT MOVE​In each layer you can add up to four effects from a choice of 15 different effects types, including 17 different filter subtypes, giving you hundred of ways to mess with your sound. Each effect has one parameter that can be controlled by the custom LFO shapes; simply select the upper or lower LFO with a single mouse click, adjust the intensity and things start to move. The intensity sliders are bi-polar, so making controls move in opposite directions is a s simple as dragging up on one slider, and down on another. When you are happy with the sound of each layer, you can then further shape your sound with up to four master effects.

EVERYTHING ON ONE PAGE​While SHAPE is an incredibly powerful engine capable of complex sound transformation, it is also designed to be quick and easy to use. All controls, apart from master effects, are visible on a single page, and knobs that are being modulated move in real time, so you can always see exactly what’s going on, even when your sound design gets complex. And should you forget how everything works, there’s a quick-help available with a single mouse click.

Off-World Vol. 2 is available now on intro pricing of just $39 (reg. $59). Sale ends October 9.

Also available is Off-World Vol. 1 + Vol. 2 for just $69.

Cheers

Nicolaj (Bunker Samples)

Walkthrough:



GUIS:


----------



## PeterN (Sep 7, 2022)

Thought you were in Vietnam, this is northern Norway. No Cu Chi bunkers, but drying cod.

Like the sound of this. This will go perfectly behind a piano. Put a nice price, and you will have a guaranteed customer.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 7, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Thought you were in Vietnam, this is northern Norway. No Cu Chi bunkers, but drying cod.
> 
> Like the sound of this. This will go perfectly behind a piano. Put a nice price, and you will have a guaranteed customer.


I’m a Scandinavian living in Vietnam, and all the sounds in this library are derived from a Vietnamese monochord - so had to get something northern in there as well😉


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 7, 2022)

I eagerly look forward to the frabjous day!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I eagerly look forward to the frabjous day!


Really not long to wait, I promise!


----------



## mgaewsj (Sep 7, 2022)

looks interesting!
[but the last chord should have been minor 😜]


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 7, 2022)

Really like Bunker Strings....and even this one sounds quite promising!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 7, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> looks interesting!
> [but the last chord should have been minor 😜]


Then the cowboy cadence wouldn’t work😉 but yeah, maybe the whole piece should have been in minor.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 7, 2022)

Any POGs harmed in the making of this? 

(Hope so.)


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> I’m a Scandinavian living in Vietnam, and all the sounds in this library are derived from a Vietnamese monochord - so had to get something northern in there as well😉



I didn’t know you were Nordic, now I have to support!! Anything Scandinavian has my name written all over it


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 7, 2022)

A new product from Bunker Samples?!!


This is such great news even Paul is EXCITED! 🤪


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2022)

KEM said:


> I didn’t know you were Nordic, now I have to support!! Anything Scandinavian has my name written all over it


Dude… get with the program!  Nikolaj’s samples are legendary. Bunker Strings (both volumes) and the harmonium are cornerstones.


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Dude… get with the program!  Nikolaj’s samples are legendary. Bunker Strings (both volumes) and the harmonium are cornerstones.



I’ll look into em then!!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> This is such great news even Paul is EXCITED! 🤪


Don't think Paul is very excited at the moment...

But I am for this new release!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


What a song, what a writer and singer! What a an eejit he can be too!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


How does a few hours sound?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> How does a few hours sound?


It sounds like just long enough for me to wake up and smell the Bunker!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2022)

Frantically calculating remaining SSD storage 🙀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Frantically calculating remaining SSD storage 🙀


Do you really need _all_ of those saxophone libraries?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you really need _all_ of those saxophone libraries?




So says the woman that wants to have a scratch and sniff option with her sample libraries.

Nikolaj’s next marketing campaign:
At Bunker Samples we offer a sense of unparalleled realism,you don’t just hear the samples. You can smell the bunker they were created in! (tm)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> So says the woman that wants to have a scratch and sniff option with her sample libraries.
> 
> Nikolaj’s next marketing campaign:
> At Bunker Samples we offer a sense of unparalleled realism,you don’t just hear the samples. You can smell the bunker they were created in! (tm)


This is one case where it isn't funny because it's true. It is true; and I really, really want that!


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 9, 2022)

I only come here because of your posts Bee. (and the sepia)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> I only come here because of your posts Bee. (and the sepia)


I admire your low standards! In fact, I depend on them!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Can the Bee fanclub get a room, or bunker, already? The other VI-C members have feelings too you know!

#notjealous


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Can the Bee fanclub get a room, or bunker, already? The other VI-C members have feelings too you know!
> 
> #notjealous


Kill him.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Kill him.


Did you go on Twitter or Reddit again when you're not supposed to? This escalated SA-quickly!

Love you too 😘


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

Here's a VIC exclusive sneak peak at the walkthrough video:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2022)

Tasty. Who knew I needed a pure e-bowed slightly pitch-wobbled Dan Bau in my life?

Also: COOL AF interface design. Makes me feel I’m at the helm of the Nostromo. I hope Kontakt 7 comes with voice control so I can call it “Mother”.


----------



## mussnig (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm looking forward to this! Volume 1 is so cool and has a unique vibe - I hope the new one will be equally great and useful.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

I, 2, am on board for Off-World too.


----------



## Mithnaur (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't know why but as much as I don't have the impression to hear something revolutionary, as much there is in these sounds which my faith does not leave me indifferent


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2022)

¿Que?

That sentence just broke my GPU (grammar processing unit).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> ¿Que?
> 
> That sentence just broke my GPU (grammar processing unit).


He's moved despite thinking the sounds aren't revolutionary.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

And.....it's out!


----------



## csound (Sep 9, 2022)

Purchased.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Tasty. Who knew I needed a pure e-bowed slightly pitch-wobbled Dan Bau in my life?
> 
> Also: COOL AF interface design. Makes me feel I’m at the helm of the Nostromo. I hope Kontakt 7 comes with voice control so I can call it “Mother”.


Thank you! I’m not a designer, so it took a long time to get there. You should have seen the early iterations of the GUI. Not nearly as pretty, nor functional, it went through many versions before I was happy. Until recently I had all the modulation intensity and LFO selector switches in a single row next to each other. I thought it would improve the workflow to the able to mess with all modulation in one place, but when using it in action I found I wanted the intensity slider next to the knob it affects, so I re-designed the whole layout.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 9, 2022)

It sounds surprisingly versatile based on the walkthrough.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> It sounds surprisingly versatile based on the walkthrough.


I believe it is. I’ll be honest, it was a huge challenge to get such different sounds from a single source, but I also firmly believe that if you impose rules like that on yourself, you become more creative. In the end it led to me completely re-inventing my sound design process, for which I’m grateful. Less than half of the sounds I created made it into the final product, but let’s see, maybe it will be expanded later.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Good time to get the bundle too, thanks for putting the bundle on sale as well. Will go get it now 👍🏻


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Good time to get the bundle too, thanks for putting the bundle on sale as well. Will go get it now 👍🏻


Enjoy!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 9, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> Here's a VIC exclusive sneak peak at the walkthrough video:



Didn't know there was an Off World 1. So this is number 2.

So the pitch bend is the main difference in Off-World 1 and 2? And Off World 2 has more tweak ability in LFO.

Also, where is the image from on the interface on Off-World 1?

These are both very nice sounding. I will chose one of them. Not decided yet. Wish I never wasted money on British Drama whatever it was called (the synth one), but got both of these instead. (can't have 3 of this stuff, so will only buy 1)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Didn't know there was an Off World 1. So this is number 2.
> 
> So the pitch bend is the main difference in Off-World 1 and 2? And Off World 2 has more tweak ability in LFO.
> 
> ...


Off-World Vol. 1 is specifically aimed at produced risers and downers over 1, 2, 3 or 4 bars. Off-World Vol. 2 appears to be a fully playable conventional instrument with lots of sound design*; just made from sampling the same instrument as Off-World Vol. 1 - a dan bau, a one string bowed instrument from Vietnam with a massive pitch-bending lever.

*As far as I can tell so far. I haven't had a chance to buy Vol. 2 yet. I want to get it eventually, but how soon depends on a review of my finances!

I use Vol. 1 a lot myself; but it does have a much narrower purpose.


----------



## Mithnaur (Sep 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He's moved despite thinking the sounds aren't revolutionary.


Thank you @Bee_Abney 

Sorry if sometimes my sentences are not totally good, without being bad in English I am not bilingual and often to go faster I use a translator (who is generally not bad).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2022)

Mithnaur said:


> Thank you @Bee_Abney
> 
> Sorry if sometimes my sentences are not totally good, without being bad in English I am not bilingual and often to go faster I use a translator (who is generally not bad).


I can only speak English and I can't even read music, so you have my admiration!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 9, 2022)

It was an absolute pleasure to be able to compose a demo and beta test this library, really is an amazing product!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Didn't know there was an Off World 1. So this is number 2.
> 
> So the pitch bend is the main difference in Off-World 1 and 2? And Off World 2 has more tweak ability in LFO.
> 
> ...





Bee_Abney said:


> Off-World Vol. 1 is specifically aimed at produced risers and downers over 1, 2, 3 or 4 bars. Off-World Vol. 2 appears to be a fully playable conventional instrument with lots of sound design*; just made from sampling the same instrument as Off-World Vol. 1 - a dan bau, a one string bowed instrument from Vietnam with a massive pitch-bending lever.
> 
> *As far as I can tell so far. I haven't had a chance to buy Vol. 2 yet. I want to get it eventually, but how soon depends on a review of my finances!
> 
> I use Vol. 1 a lot myself; but it does have a much narrower purpose.


Vol. 1 is indeed focused on pitch bends, and as such is a comprehensive collection of lengths and ranges (4 different lengths, from 1 to 4 half steps - that’s how far I dared push it without breaking the handle or the string), but only bowed samples - and not tempo synced, that would take 8 GB of RAM and nobody wants that from a niche library.

Vol. 2 was recorded almost 2 years later, and is the result of everything I’ve been experimenting with in terms of sound design in between. Focused on organic pads, textures and soundscapes and a completely different engine. I also only sampled the upper harmonics of the Dan Bau which is how it’s played traditionally and where the unique sonic character of the the instrument comes through.

I’ve grouped them together because all the sounds have the same mother: the single string of one of my Dan Baus, but apart from that they are very different, yet strangely similar. In many ways it was a creative challenge to myself to see what kind of virtual instruments I could make from not only a single source, but a single string at that. That’s also why it took so long to make Vol. 2 - many failed experiments and lessons learned along the way.

I would like you to imagine that the the image in Vol. 1 is from an off-world colony in a dystopian future, but it is in fact just Yen Phu village in Tay Ho, Ha Noi. It’s also (and I swear completely coincidentally) the view from my bedroom window.

Edit: I think if only want one, vol. 2 is probably more versatile. Vol. 1 really only does one thing and such has a very narrow use case, but it does that one thing very well, and there’s else like it on the market.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I admire your low standards! In fact, I depend on them!




Truer words have never been said. 😘


----------



## PeterN (Sep 9, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> Vol. 1 is indeed focused on pitch bends, and as such is a comprehensive collection of lengths and ranges (4 different lengths, from 1 to 4 half steps - that’s how far I dared push it without breaking the handle or the string), but only bowed samples - and not tempo synced, that would take 8 GB of RAM and nobody wants that from a niche library.
> 
> Vol. 2 was recorded almost 2 years later, and is the result of everything I’ve been experimenting with in terms of sound design in between. Focused on organic pads, textures and soundscapes and a completely different engine. I also only sampled the upper harmonics of the Dan Bau which is how it’s played traditionally and where the unique sonic character of the the instrument comes through.
> 
> ...


Okay then. This is not easy, the bends are as nice as the textures. Would be great to buy half of each library.

Hanoi - One of the last cities left on this earth, with genuine roots in past time. And with a soul. How long will it survive the modern slaughter? Maybe it will. Its almost like humanity depends on: The People of Ha Noi.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Truer words have never been said. 😘





PeterN said:


> Okay then. This is not easy, the bends are as nice as the textures. Would be great to buy half of each library.
> 
> Hanoi - One of the last cities left on this earth, with genuine roots in past time. And with a soul. How long will it survive the modern slaughter? Maybe it will. Its almost like humanity depends on: The People of Ha Noi.


I amended my post while you where writing your reply. Maybe that will help. It’s extreme uniqueness and limited usability vs limited uniqueness but extreme usability. Exaggerated of course, but if I had to explain the difference in the simplest terms that’s how I would put it. I’m proud of them both, hundreds of hours went into each of them. The concept of Vol. 1 had never been done before, and the engine of Vol. 2 is something I’ve dreamed of creating for a long time.


----------



## elucid (Sep 11, 2022)

This is great! I’m so pleased I bought it. I’ve already used it in a track.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Can the Bee fanclub get a room, or bunker, already? The other VI-C members have feelings too you know!
> 
> #notjealous


Excuse me ,technically it’s a dungeon.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 12, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Excuse me ,technically it’s a dungeon.


It's only a dungeon because you believe it's one.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I want to get it eventually, but how soon depends on a review of my finances!


Hopefully your fiancé gets a good review. Great summary of both libraries!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi all

I’ve decided to do a loyalty discount for owners of Vol. 1, that matches the price of the new bundle. You should have received an email already with a special link - if not, please reach out to me here or through the website contact form (preferred). 

Apologies that this wasn’t clear from the beginning. If you’ve already purchased Vol. 2 just get in touch and I’ll refund the difference. 

Cheers, 
Nicolaj


----------



## FrozenPlain (Sep 16, 2022)

Maybe this is petty of me to bring up, but it's pretty outstanding at how similar this engine is to my 2016 library Slow. As far as I can tell you've just copied the code from my product and changed some of the layout and names on the GUI.






Slow – FrozenPlain







frozenplain.com





The code is open in my library and I welcomed people to learn from it and be inspired, but I can't help but feel this crosses the line.

Anyways, that's all I'll say on this. Kudos for the nice samples.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2022)

FrozenPlain said:


> Maybe this is petty of me to bring up, but it's pretty outstanding at how similar this engine is to my 2016 library Slow. As far as I can tell you've just copied the code from my product and changed some of the layout and names on the GUI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slow was indeed a huge inspiration, and I did ask you for permission to do the LFOs with your method, which you gave me. I don’t know if you remember, because it was two years ago, when I started working on this, and then I got sidetracked with other projects. So yes, the code for the LFOs ended up being very similar, because that’s the only way it can work, but I wrote it from scratch to learn and understand how you did it.

All the rest of the code was also written from the ground up, for what it’s worth. I can’t state strongly enough that nothing was copied and I didn’t look at any of your code outside the LFO stuff. I’ll be happy to send you my uncompiled code if you want to see it. There’s several (very cool) things Slow can do that off-world can’t, and there’s several things off-world can do that Slow can’t.

I went through several versions of GUI layout as well, earlier versions had all the modulation intensity sliders as knobs grouped together in a single row. After working with it I realized that workflow wise it was better to have those knobs be sliders and next to the parameter it modulates, like in slow. I tried something different, but in the end your solution was better.

The same goes for the top layout, which I admit is pretty much identical to Slow - again I arrived at this layout after lots of experimenting, because it is the logical way to do it. I love Slow and have used it a lot, so it has obviously influenced what I consider good design and workflow a lot - it’s simple, clean and logical. For everything in this library I tried to come up with my own solutions, but I often ended up just re-inventing Slow, at least in general terms. Not intentional, but because Slow is just the elegant and logical solution. There are several things in Slow that I think are fantastic features (manually scrubbing through the LFO for example, is just brilliant), but they are your ideas and I would never steal them, so there’s nothing like it in off-world. And on the flipside there are several features in off-world that are not in Slow like more effect controls, labels that show engine values, double the LFO numbers, more flexible LFO speed settings, true dry/wet levels, master fx etc… it’s the same concept, but the end result is a very different instrument.

That said, I can totally understand that you feel I got too close and I apologize for that. I know the feeling, after all Spitfire pretty much ripped of my idea for Bunker Strings after I initially showed it off on Christians Youtube channel, and used it in their Aperture libraries, which are pretty much a one-to-one copy of my idea. And to universal praise, while I sat on the sidelines trying to keep my mouth shut. I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

So, inspired by yes, very much, because Slow is a brilliant product, but no code was copied. The method of the LFOs is the same, which you gave me permission to.

You may recall I already sent you the raw samples for Bunker Strings Vol. 1 for use in a sound design library running in your Mirage sampler. How about we say that I give you full license to use those samples as source material, provided you process them in some way, and you don’t have to pay me anything from the sales of that. I’m profiting from your LFO method and being inspired by your concept, so you can profit from my samples. Deal? I’m also not against adding “inspired by” and linking to Slow from my website if you want. I don’t want you to feel like I did after Spitfire released the first Aperture.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Sep 16, 2022)

No hard feelings Nicolaj. Let's just leave this as-is.

I do remember our emails, but we only talked about the modulation engine. I'm just a slightly uncomfortable with how similar everything else is, beyond the LFOs.

From your response I do now think that my claim of code-copying is unjustified, my apologies.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2022)

FrozenPlain said:


> I'm just a slightly uncomfortable with how similar everything else


I can understand that, but it was never a conscious attempt to copy anything, it just sort of slowly evolved into something admittedly similar. My initial idea was to make something similar to Spitfire’s eDna, dual channel with user selectable channel and master fx, and some sort of way to make the blend of the two channels change and evolve over time, but more CPU friendly and easier to use and with all controls visible at all times, and then I found Slow, which sort of nails that and ads the LFO stuff - I tried, but I couldn’t come up with a better way of executing that concept, so my version of that idea ended up being very similar, because you nailed it the first time. Sorry 😞

I hope we can get back to collaborating on that Mirage library with my samples!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2022)

For what it's worth, here's what it looked like until just a few weeks ago (ignore the two XY knobs, they're just used to test the position of controls during development). I like the look of the mod section more, and the extra space between the knobs, but after using it for real work, I started getting annoyed at the workflow. Better to not have to move your mouse to adjust modulation for a knob, although having the mod controls next to each other was quick and fun to play with. However, I found myself always having to adjust the modulated knob after changing the intensity, so there was just too much mousing about all over the interface. 

I also didn't like the look of the FX menus skewing the visual balance to the left, but it was a slightly quicker workflow - maybe I'll bring it back. This is just to show that I ended up at a GUI and workflow concept pretty much identical to Slow through endless trial and error, not by just being lazy and copying the idea.

Even earlier versions had 8 user selectable FX per layer, and not fixed modulation targets like now. That made the code insanely complex and nearly killed my CPU, so again I ended up settling on a concept similar to Sam's, not by copying, but because it just is the best solution.

At one point Off-World also had the same gate sequencer as Vol. 1 running alongside the 4 LFOs, but again, I wasn't happy with the CPU hit, so that was scrapped. I have since discovered a new way of doing all the modulation stuff that may be a little more efficient. If that works, I'll ad the gate sequencer in an update.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 20, 2022)

I've made a new video with a few quick tips on how to get more out of Vol. 2 - and it includes a neat trick that you can use on ANY Kontakt library!


----------



## mussnig (Sep 20, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> I've made a new video with a few quick tips on how to get more out of Vol. 2 - and it includes a neat trick that you can use on ANY Kontakt library!



Thank you!

At one point I was hoping that you would show us a nice hidden trick how to get an equal power crossfade of volume. Any chance you will add this as an additional feature to the library? E.g. one horizontal slider at the very top or bottom.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 20, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Thank you!
> 
> At one point I was hoping that you would show us a nice hidden trick how to get an equal power crossfade of volume. Any chance you will add this as an additional feature to the library? E.g. one horizontal slider at the very top or bottom.


You mean Crossfade slider, like in Spitfire’s Edna? It was on the table at one point, as was an XY pad. Still something I’m thinking about. Would it make sense to have 3 volume knobs, one for each layer and a third that cross fades between them?

Getting equal power cross fades is as simple as adding a custom modulation curve to all the groups, but I’d have to think more about it, since all the volume stuff is happening at the bus level right now. Either way, this is only version 1.0 of this engine, I will continue developing it.


----------



## mussnig (Sep 21, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> You mean Crossfade slider, like in Spitfire’s Edna? It was on the table at one point, as was an XY pad. Still something I’m thinking about. Would it make sense to have 3 volume knobs, one for each layer and a third that cross fades between them?
> 
> Getting equal power cross fades is as simple as adding a custom modulation curve to all the groups, but I’d have to think more about it, since all the volume stuff is happening at the bus level right now. Either way, this is only version 1.0 of this engine, I will continue developing it.


Yes, exactly. I had EDNA in mind.
That being said, in general I find the GUI and concept of the modulation, controls etc. much more accessible in Off World 2, though (at least from the videos, haven't bought it yet).


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 21, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Thank you!
> 
> At one point I was hoping that you would show us a nice hidden trick how to get an equal power crossfade of volume. Any chance you will add this as an additional feature to the library? E.g. one horizontal slider at the very top or bottom.


Well, now that I think about it, the filter trick does kind of accomplish that, doesn’t it? It’s a work around, yes, but there’s no volume dip and I think a bit more interesting sounding. Anyway, I digress…


----------



## mussnig (Sep 21, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> Well, now that I think about it, the filter trick does kind of accomplish that, doesn’t it? It’s a work around, yes, but there’s no volume dip and I think a bit more interesting sounding. Anyway, I digress…


Yes, it's nice and I have definitely never thought about that before seeing it in your video. Still, it's different from a volume crossfade.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi Nicolaj,
Thanks for the nice loyalty intro deal,I just picked up Off World 2 & I’m looking forward to checking it out. 👍


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Hi Nicolaj,
> Thanks for the nice loyalty intro deal,I just picked up Off World 2 & I’m looking forward to checking it out. 👍


Hope you enjoy it. Already working on a big update…


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 4, 2022)

Just a friendly reminder that this is the last week of the intro discount (loyalty discount as well)!


----------

